# Anyone take adderall for racing/training???



## Herms (Mar 25, 2002)

I am one of the many people prescribed to adderall (add medication). I take it on a as needed basis for schoolwork and studying but I am wondering if anyone takes it for racing or athletic purposes?? It is a banned substance i'm pretty sure, but so is marijuana and it doesn't enhance performance. It probably helps endurance but lowers intensity in my opinion. Anyone else have experience?


herms


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Adderall is a mix of amphetamine salts.

Back in the Good Old Days, before "doping" was doping, riders would pop tons of stimulants. This is probably why Tom Simpson died on le Mont Ventoux.

It's absolutely doping, of course. Stimulants can increase endurance performance, but they also raise blood pressure, reduce perspiration, and can otherwise lead to heart failure. 

If you're taking the recommended medical doses for ADHD (5-20mg), you shouldn't really be at a risk for any of those things, but of course if you're going to compete it's not a good idea.

Usual disclaimer: talk to your doctor, just MHO, etc, etc etc


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Argentius said:


> Adderall is a mix of amphetamine salts.
> 
> Back in the Good Old Days, before "doping" was doping, riders would pop tons of stimulants. This is probably why Tom Simpson died on le Mont Ventoux.
> 
> ...


Claritin-D does seem to raise my heart rate 4-6 bpms. I use it for long rides ( my throat gets clogged up, and some exercise induced asthma occurs for hours afterwards (hard to take a deep breath without coughing). I also take it race day.


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

Given the resurgence of master's level racing, I wonder how many competitors on any given weekend are taking WADA/USADA banned substances (for their intended purposes). I, for one, am, and I asked my regional USCF official about it and he made it pretty clear that there was no freaking way I'd ever be drug tested, but that if I really wanted to comply with the letter of the law that I ought to obtain an "In Competition" waiver. I looked into it and it seemed like somewhat of a PITA, so I didn't.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

How about blood pressure medication? Is that considered a banned substance when taken for a medical condition by the USCF?

The Flash


----------

